# Drawing nipples on Barbie...WWYD?



## MommyHawk (Aug 4, 2006)

So, my DD wants to know where Barbie's nipples are and, quite frankly, so do I! She has underwear drawn on, but no bra...so...if her breasts are bare, then...where are they?

WWYD?

Draw the nipples on? How? What color? DD still BF's so she's a smart cookie and knows that women have nipples...any thoughts?









I would have totally rather her get an Amamanta doll set (and will do so for her upcoming Birthday), but as it is, right now she has two barbies (one that is a hannah montana that I _loose_ or _misplace_ periodically since she has on the tiniest mini skirt and it has a stereo in her belly that plays extended versions of blaring music!)...

since when do people give a 2 year old a Barbie!?!?!?







:


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

L.O.L.

My son wanted to know where the lego guys' toes are.

I think it's perfectly okay to explain that Barbie is a doll and missing some parts. Otherwise you would have to draw genitalia, body hair, change her waist, make her feet flat...


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

almost all of our dolls have nips drawn on, and my oldest once did pubes









I've never encouraged it or discouraged it- they know that toys aren't the real thing (they've seen me walkin around nekkid enough..







)

I would just explain that some parts are embellished, while others are completely missing..

and I'd get drawing


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

its pretend and they are missing. but in our house some have all parts. i tried to make it a mix of shades of colors, babies to dolls and boys and girls







:

my dd got her first barbie at 18 months


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyHawk* 
WWYD?

Draw the nipples on? How? What color?:

Have you ever read the book, Many Moons? In that book there's a princess who wants a moon, but noone agrees on what the moon's made of, so finally they ask the princess and she says it's a piece of silver the size of her thumbnail, so the Court Jester has a silver circle made for her to wear around her neck and she's happy ever after.

Anyway, that's a round about way to be saying that the person to ask what color and what they should look like is your daughter. Get out the markers, and some paper and practice drawing nipples until she tells you they look right, then add them to the doll.

I think this is a great way to teach your daughter that's she's got the power to change stupid things in her world.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

ROFL. I'd let her draw whatever she wanted. That's hilarious. Smart girl!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

my dd got that hannah montana barbie too. She decided to give it a bath and now the music doesn't play.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

I'd probably puff-paint them on to make them look realistic...well, as realistic as puff-paint nipples on a plastic woman can be.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

my girls don't have barbies, and if anyone gave them to them, the kids would shriek. (and I would be furious) They literally grew up in a resale shop, where they played with barbies & all sorts of forbidden toys, and they know they can play with them at other people's houses, but mama doesn't like barbie. We have Only Hearts Club Dolls - and they are great!

sorry for going a little OT - i wanted to tell you about the Only Hearts dolls! But, I'd let them draw on nipples on barbie ...









--janis

I'm a really obsessively protective mama. oh well. (I also don't allow any syndicated character accessories ... )







hopefully, they don't grow up to be serial killers or something.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Barbie can't have a drawn in bra because she has too many different outfits.

I assume Barbie is wearing flesh-toned shapewear. Because for her not to have any sort of nipple bump would mean that it's either covered up or she is *majorly* engorged. And if those are breastfeeding breasts and *that* perky, she's gotta have support. Therefore, she's got shapewear on.

And having shape wear explains her figure.

The drawn in panty is for when she takes her clothes off. Shape wear to look sexy under her clothes, sexy undies for when it all comes off.








:

Seriously though, http://www.007b.com/breast_gallery.php should give you some ideas on nipple placement/color.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
We have Only Hearts Club Dolls - and they are great!

Wow, those are awesome.


----------



## MommyHawk (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momily* 
I think this is a great way to teach your daughter that's she's got the power to change stupid things in her world.

I love that!


----------



## MommyHawk (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Wow, those are awesome.

I second that - I think they will be Birthday presents someday soon


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
We have Only Hearts Club Dolls - and they are great!

I've mentioned those to several relatives, in an attempt to avoid Barbie gifts in the future (so far we haven't gotten Barbie or these). My only complaint about the Only Hearts Club is that there are no boy dolls (as far as I've seen). I realize that Only Hearts isn't meant to have that "having a boyfriend is the most important thing in the world" vibe, but there really are boy-girl relationships that aren't romantic, you know? Neighbors, friends, brothers, cousins, etc.

I mean, dd and ds play together all the time, and I think if dd had these dolls, ds would be looking around going, "Uh, aren't there any boys?"







(For that matter, dd sometimes insists that she'll be a boy someday, and she very well might want to play with a boy doll.)


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

I would draw the nipples she wants on them, or make Barbie disappear







My girls both pretended to nurse from the barbie they had as a bathtub toy









The Only Hearts Club Dolls are great too.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
my dd got that hannah montana barbie too. She decided to give it a bath and now the music doesn't play.

That's probably a good thing???


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
L.O.L.

My son wanted to know where the lego guys' toes are.

I think it's perfectly okay to explain that Barbie is a doll and missing some parts. Otherwise you would have to draw genitalia, body hair, change her waist, make her feet flat...

That. After explaining that, I'd be okay with my child drawing in extras if he wanted but I wouldn't do it for him


----------

